
Ray Kurzweil's Predictions For 2009 Were Mostly Inaccurate - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/03/20/ray-kurzweils-predictions-for-2009-were-mostly-inaccurate/
======
vijayanands
Such is the nature of all predictions.

